# left subclavian angiogram during LHC



## mshelly87 (Jan 19, 2010)

How would you code a left subclavian angiogram during LHC?


----------



## jtb57chevy (Jan 22, 2010)

I'd look at 75710 if you have medical necessity documented.  If the subclavian was selectively cathed, I'd consider adding 36215.


----------



## dpeoples (Jan 22, 2010)

mshelly87 said:


> How would you code a left subclavian angiogram during LHC?




It is imperative to determine the reason for a left subclavain angiography during a LHC. Was it performed to evaluate the Left Internal Mammary Artery (LIMA) for possible use as a graft? If so, the correct code is 93539 not 75710. Also, this scenario (very common) is inclusive of catheter selection of the subclavain so 36215 should not be separately billed IMO.

If it is performed to evaluate or diagnose a problem in the subclavain or upper extremity arteries, and you have established medical necessity and a professional interpretation of those images, then you can bill 36215/75710.

HTH


----------

